# Google not working



## spearman914 (Nov 12, 2008)

google.com is not working for me now. Is it only me or all of u because i can go to other sites just that google.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 12, 2008)

was just using google a moment ago, no issues on my end!


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 12, 2008)

Working for me - Although it directs me to the .co.uk


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 12, 2008)

Somethings weird. If I go to yahoo and type google and search ,I click on link and it works but if I go to the site straight, it doesn’t work.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 12, 2008)

did you try deleting the browser history and see if it changes things?


----------



## newconroer (Nov 12, 2008)

You typing it with the 'www' prefix?

Sometimes based on services or browser settings, an address resolution cannot be completed, and the connection will fail.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 12, 2008)

Please, use Google before starting threads. 


Try on another machine, if it works there it might be spyware, if not your ISP could be bitching.


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 12, 2008)

It was down for me for like 10 minutes.


For future:
http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 12, 2008)

never knew something so easy existed...Great tip!


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 12, 2008)

Good find - Thanks.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 12, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Good find - Thanks.



Ditto


----------

